# Old Farmer's Advice



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

My father just sent this to me. I think it is quite interesting.

Old Farmer's Advice:

Your fences need to be horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong. 

Keep skunks and bankers at a distance. 

Life is simpler when you plow around the stump. 

A bumble bee is considerably faster than a John Deere tractor.

Words that soak into your ears are whispered...not yelled. 

Meanness don't jes' happen overnight. 

Forgive your enemies; it messes up their heads. 

Do not corner something that you know is meaner than you. 

It don't take a very big person to carry a grudge. 

You cannot unsay a cruel word. 

Every path has a few puddles. 

When you wallow with pigs, expect to get dirty. 

The best sermons are lived, not preached.

Most of the stuff people worry about ain't never gonna happen anyway. 

Don 't judge folks by their relatives. 

Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer. 

Live a good, honorable life.. Then when you get older and think back, you'll enjoy it a second timee. 

Don 't interfere with somethin' that ain't bothering you none. 

Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a Rain dance. 

If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop diggin'. 

Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got. 

The biggest troublemaker you'll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every mornin'. 

Always drink upstream from the herd. 

Good judgment comes from experience, and a lotta that comes from bad judgment. 

Lettin' the cat outta the bag is a whole lot easier than puttin' it back in.. 

If you get to thinkin' you're a person of some influence, try orderin' somebody else's dog around.. 

Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. 
Speak kindly. Leave the rest to God. 
-- 
Don't pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight,
he'll just kill you.



GL
Tom


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it...thanks for sharing.... :thumb:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Love it - very cool!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Tom, the simplest words ALWAYS carry the best advice :hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Tom it put a smile on my face.


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

I had to laugh... I've had to apply those sayings to everyday life!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree they are great! Thanks for sharing those Tom! I'll have to copy and send it to my dad, he'll enjoy it!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Hahahahaaha!! These are GREAT!!


----------

